# Calgary/Canmore



## Lloydwa1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would like to find a timeshare near Calgary to attend the stampede 7/6 thru 7/15. I can't seem to locate any Interval International resorts near Calgary. There is an RCI resort in Canmore and maybe other RCI resorts near Calgary. Is there anyone who could help with my quest? How far is Canmore from Calgary and better yet is there anyone who would want to trade their July time for another location or time? I would be greatful for any and all suggestions.  Thank you, Lloyd


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (Feb 1, 2012)

Canmore to Calgary is about a 40 minute drive to edge of city (to city centre/stampede grounds another 20-30 mins).  I would suggest parking at the C-Train (our light rail transit) stn at outskirts and ride right to the grounds.  That said, "stampeding" can get a bit boozy (picture Florida at spring break but with Cowboy hats) and you still have a 40 minute highway trip home at night. Booking a hotel room in the core may be a safer bet if you want to enjoy more than the rodeo and midway.


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (Feb 1, 2012)

Lloyd, I might add that if you plan on coming for this year, you will want to get tickets sooner rather than later - they sell out fast.The link to the stampede website is attached.  for my money, the chuckwagon racing (rangeland derby) is a must see.  http://http://cs.calgarystampede.com/tickets


----------



## Sullco2 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Sunset Resorts--Canmore*

This is an II affiliate, but only the original building.  They have built a new, large condo building next door, but I don't know whether they are affiliated.

Their reputation for many years is as a friendly, but modest property.  No pressure to take sales tours.

They are literally a minute from the Trans-Canada highway to Canmore, but realistically you are not going to want to make that commute to the Stampede.

The Stampede is a non-stop party--Mardi Gras for the Prairies--and you will miss the flavor of the whole city being in a great mood if you're worried about the drive.

Spend the extra money and stay in the city--it will totally transform your opinion of the event.  Use the timeshare week to extend your stay, or take a different vacation later.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Are you planning on going for 9 days??

I went last year with my DH and DD (12). We had stayed the week in Banff at a timeshare and for the last night, I got a hotel in Calgary to facilitate the early morning flight home and so we could go to the Stampede that night as well.

We had a good time, but for us, it was very much like our county fair - with alot more crowds. Getting out of the stadium after the shows was very Disney like at closing... wall to wall people and you just shuffle along.

I didn't buy show tickets ahead of time because the prices seemed very high to me for mediocre seats. I bought 'rush' tickets - which are sold the day of, inside the grounds, at much better prices for the same mediocre seats. I must have got lucky because I literally waited a few minutes before I was at a window talking to the guy about which tickets I should buy. Later on I did see a longer line - maybe a 20-30 minute wait.

For the chuckwagon/rodeo I actually bought standing room at the rail - $25CDN each I believe. It was hot that day and in the sun so it wasn't so great. We did eventually sitonthe ground up against the stands - that worked fine and some shade was cast there. but here was the real downside.... even though we were 'at the rail', it's still pretty far from the action as there's a stage between the 'rail' and the arena adn the arena is lower so you've got prespective workign against you (becasue of the intervening stage). So we ended up watching the action of the giant screens. Well, I could have done that from home! Or the lounge or something. It ddin't feel special being there since we had to watch it all on TV anyway.

Also, with the chuckwagon races, about half of the race happens out of sight - behind the stands and buildings. It was cool to watch the wagons for the bit we could see but too much of it couldn't be seen. Disappointing.

Having learned the seat lesson, I did buy seats the evening performance and fireworks - I can't remember but I think they were about $45 CDN each. I do not know how previous year's shows were but I found the show we watch to be flat out bizarre. The story line was very weak/strange and frankly it seemed as if they booked a bunch of random acts and tried to tie it together with a story - and it just was, well, bizarre. That said, I did laugh alot thru it all because I imagined that if I was stoned and having some type of LSD trip, this would probably be what it would be like.

The fireworks however were very good.

We also enjoyed the few livestock type shows we saw. You have to get a seat early for those too as every seat on the bleaches gets taken.

If we ever went again (which I wouldn't mind doing but wouldn't rush to do either), I would definitely skip the rodeo and chucks due to not being able to see much and the view from the seats was even farther away than where we were. I would go to the eveing performance again as I can't imagine another show would be like the one we saw. We would definitely spend all our time bouncing from barn to barn to catch as many of the livestock related activites as we could. The general atmosphere is indeed lively and fun with a liberal dosage of mostly good natured drunks staggering around. Oh, and the food is typical high priced junk food (ugh).

Oh, and a tip. We got there early-ish on Friday (about an hour or so after opening time) and follwed the well marked signs right down to the grounds - and parked a short walk (maybe 50 yards) from an entrance gate - and for the same price as parking far away and having to walk FAR or metro in. I was surprised but there it was! It worked great. Leaving at night took time but not THAT long. So follow the signs right to the gorunds for parking - you can always loop back if needed for other parking options (there are many).

If you go, have fun. It definitely was cool to check it off our "been there, done that" list, even if it wasn't as special as we were hoping  .


----------



## Meow (Feb 1, 2012)

I've enjoyed many Stampedes over the last 30 years.  Don't take the put down from the Floridian too seriously.  Many people from around the world have had a great experience.  I guess if you have been to Epcor Centre everything else is just a bore.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 2, 2012)

Meow said:


> I've enjoyed many Stampedes over the last 30 years.  Don't take the put down from the Floridian too seriously.  Many people from around the world have had a great experience.  I guess if you have been to Epcor Centre everything else is just a bore.



It wasn't a put down. It was my review of my experience. I am sooooooo sorry it doesn't meet with your approval. :hysterical: 

Your term 'many people' also implies that at least some people haven't had a great experience. Duh. :annoyed: 

And what the heck does being a Floridian have to do with it?


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd also like to echo that it's impractical to attend the Stampede while staying in Canmore. If you book early/priceline you might be able to get some hotel deals in town, and that would absolutely be the way to go. 

It would be similar to trying to go to Disneyworld from a Timeshare in Tampa Bay. 

Also, if you're going to attend the rodeo/grandstand, rush tickets are all well and good, (and they're cheaper) but if you get them you should go early and get a seat high up enough to get a good view. Trying to watch from the rail is a poor decision, as mentioned you won't be able to see. Also, this year is the 100th anniversary of the Stampede, and Paul Brandt will be headlining the evening show, so tickets to that will go fast. When you buy tickets to the evening show, you get to see the Chuckwagon races (Rangeland Derby), the variety show/concert, and the Fireworks. 

They also typically have lots of free concerts at the Coca-Cola stage (usually some big name bands) and some arena shows in the Saddledome. Bonus is that if you buy tickets to one of the arena shows, you get free admission that day. 

Speaking of free admission, there are two days each Stampede that have free admission if you show up early (kids day and family day, kids day requires you to have kids with you to get in free, family day is free for everyone). When you're considering which days to go to the grounds, either go early those days to get free admission, or don't go those days at all, as they're much more crowded, which hurts the experience. 

Definitely spend some time in the mountains (Canmore/Banff, etc) but don't try to commute from there to Calgary. 

Any more specific questions just ask.


----------



## Lloydwa1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Reply to my TUG friends*

Thank you each and every one of my friends. This is really a great source of information. I have received a million dollars worth of information for the price of my TUG membership with this one request. I'm presently in Cabo san Lucas on vacation so as soon as I get home I will start working on our next adventure. This is a warning that I might be asking for your help again. 
Thanks again, Lloyd


----------



## shagnut (Feb 5, 2012)

I would also not go to Calgary by staying in Canmore.  I absolutely loved the stampede and put it right on the top of my list.  I spent the night in Calgary and went to the stampede and then went to the opening and saw Emerson Drive in concert, a dog show, the animals, etc. 

Went to Canmore for a week and toured  all over the place.  

Went back to Calgary where a very nice & generous tugger picked us up at the car rental where we then shared her home with us. We went back to the stampede and watched the chuckwagon races and the night show.  

This trip was the #1 vacation I've ever had in over 20 yrs of ts'ing. 

Tuggers are amazing people, I neglected to mention I was picked up at the airport by another tugger and taken  to my hotel. I had previously met them on a tug cruise and it was like old home week.  

Just go and have a wonderful time and don't overplan, the rockies are AMAZING!!   shaggy


----------



## cgingrich (Mar 14, 2012)

*Calgary Hotel*

You'll love the Calgary Stampede experience and the Rocky Mountains.  Spend the extra dollars and stay in a hotel downtown, if you're staying in a hotel outside downtown, google earth it's location as some may be secluded to anything.  I would suggest splitting up your stay - half in Calgary to experience Calgary and the stampede and other city attractions, Zoo, Drumheller Dinosaur Park (1 1/2 hour drive) and then stay in Canmore or Banff to experience the Rocky Mountains, beautiful.  

Buy the tickets ahead of time and book your hotel, you can always cancel.  This is year is a big year for the Calgary Stampede!


----------



## eal (Mar 14, 2012)

100 years anniversary!


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 15, 2012)

My family and I stayed in Canmore and went to the Stampede 15 years ago??  I would agree with those that said to stay in Calgary for at least that night.  

Being in the Banff NP/ Calgary area for me (from Utah) is like a kid being in a candy store.  So much beauty in a large space.  So spending 2 days in Calgary would be enough when there are places like Angel Glacier that are absolutely breath taking. There are so many  beautiful places.  These places are in the catagory of "Beauituf Places to see in your life that make you cry".   

I have been lucky enough to get Banff Gate Resort 2xs but they took me a couple of years to get them.  The first time we went to Canada before timeshares came into my life we hoteled it and it was more of a road trip.  This isnt a bad way to travel but you should have a plan and reservations.   

Have fun and keep asking questions.


----------

